# Embarrassing Moment Caused By My LGD PUPS!



## Southern by choice (Sep 18, 2014)

Embarrassing Moment Caused by LGD Pup!

This morning I was doing my normal routine with the goats.  
I grab the hay, stuff as much as I can in a Rubbermaid trash can and drag it all the way to the front field to put hay in the feeder for the 5-6 goats that go out there. The goats as well as the pups are very familiar with the routine. They see me head up front and they take off through the field and through the gate. The puppies eagerly await my arrival. I take the can through the hotwire gate and of course cannot move another inch. This is our routine, puppies swarm to say HI to “mom” goats grumble for their hay. After a minute I tell the pups to move on I need to feed the goats now. They part and I drag the can over to the hay feeder. After the hay is in I normally play with the pups.

We live on a 2 lane country highway with _heavy morning traffic and a trucking route_...so it is *BUSY*!

Thankfully there was this odd sort of lull and no cars or trucks going by... THANK HEAVENS!

Tiggs our 6 month 80lb Anatolian pup loves to sit and use his paws like hands... decides he just needs to give his paw and say how much he loves me...

* PULLS MY PANTS DOWN!   *

Yes, a sight for the eyes indeed, my sweat-pant shorts are down over my muck boots! 
I am in the front field by the highway in my *UNDERWEAR*! 
Of course I am scrambling to pull my drawers up and the 3 pyr pups decide mommy must be trying to play.  One is rolling over on my feet the next is trying to do the “I can walk through mommy's legs trick” the third puts his head between my arm and body- yes, the arm I am using to TRY to pull up my drawers with, and then there is still Tiggs, that has his paw hooked into the shorts like a claw! 


I am not only mortified but I am laughing at the same time! 
Dumb dogs! LOL 


300 lbs of puppies just loving on their “mom”. Gotta love 'em!


----------



## MsDeb (Sep 18, 2014)

with you!  Aren't days just so much more fun when you have a good story to share?


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 18, 2014)

That is great! Just made my morning with the visual.


----------



## Sumi (Sep 18, 2014)

Reminds me of something my DH said once: "Sometimes they're cute and sometimes they're LUCKY they're cute!" Glad you didn't cause an accident


----------



## Robbin (Sep 18, 2014)

Where is the Camera when you need one....


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 18, 2014)

I don't know you other than on BYH but I hate to say that I could "see" that one.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 18, 2014)

That is too funny!!! What a visual! I guess it is a good thing you wear underwear......  Did anybody say MOON??


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 18, 2014)

still laughing!!!!


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 18, 2014)

oh my goodness, the visual still has me chuckling.  don't you love big goofy puppys


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 18, 2014)

So glad there were NO video cameras, traffic, neighbor walking down the drive etc,
Today I think the good Lord got a chuckle and said, "Hmm, I think I will preserve her dignity!" 

Tomorrow I am wearing BIBS!
Maybe I can get a pic of the great "offender".

I think the funniest part is when I told my children... They were MORTIFIED!  I think it is funny how embarrassed _they_ are about it, while I am to old to really care... 

And YES, gotta love big goofy pups-they make life interesting for sure!


----------



## kinder (Sep 19, 2014)

I love it. Maybe It was planed all along, those little buggers.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 19, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> Tomorrow I am wearing BIBS!
> !



Or at least a belt.


----------



## secuono (Sep 20, 2014)

Sometimes, I have to catch my pony with the only thing I have with me that he isn't afraid of. The shirt off my back. So sometimes, I'm leading a large pond up the mountain in shorts and a bra....
We also live on a very busy road...I also mow in shorts and a bra or bikini top if it's too hot. One guy who drives by 2x a day always manages to spot me through the old trees and honk to say hello....


----------



## goats&moregoats (Sep 20, 2014)

LOl, awesome morning chuckle here. Gotta say, I can so picture this happening. Gotta love them, pups & goats.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 20, 2014)

secuono said:


> Sometimes, I have to catch my pony with the only thing I have with me that he isn't afraid of. The shirt off my back. So sometimes, I'm leading a large pond up the mountain in *shorts and a bra.*...
> We also live on a very busy road...I also mow in shorts and a bra or bikini top if it's too hot. One guy who drives by 2x a day always manages to spot me through the old trees and honk to say hello....



  Now this just cracked me up!


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 20, 2014)

now secuono i do it kind of different.  i undo my bra, pull it thru the sleeve of my shirt and then use the bra to lead the horse with no one but me and the horse any wiser.  one year many moons ago i hauled a horse from Texas, thru Oklahoma to Arkansas in an open top trailer and used one of my lace bras as eye protectors.  that got lots of honks and waves.  red was the only color i had...  of course i was much younger and actually had lace bras then


----------



## secuono (Sep 20, 2014)

goatgurl said:


> now secuono i do it kind of different.  i undo my bra, pull it thru the sleeve of my shirt and then use the bra to lead the horse with no one but me and the horse any wiser.  one year many moons ago i hauled a horse from Texas, thru Oklahoma to Arkansas in an open top trailer and used one of my lace bras as eye protectors.  that got lots of honks and waves.  red was the only color i had...  of course i was much younger and actually had lace bras then



I've done that, too. But I don't want to ruin a good bra if he decides to spook.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 26, 2014)

Today it was the goats! All the <6month olds swarmed me.

I WAS PREPARED! 

I had my BOXERS on underneath!


----------



## Sumi (Sep 27, 2014)

LOL I nearly lost MY dignity to a dog yesterday! I went over to an acquaintance's house to go look over his chickens. On arrival I was greeted with much enthusiasm by their 3 "guard" dogs. I just got to door and rang the bell when his over-friendly, overgrown puppy pawed my legs and hooked my pants with it's claws... I've recently lost a bit of weight so my jeans were hanging on for dear life as it is and that well-timed pawing managed to yank them halfway down my backside. I just, just managed to pull them up before my hosts opened the door.  That was close!


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 27, 2014)

We could probably have a standalone thread on embarrassing moments but I've never had any of those.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 27, 2014)

Mike CHS said:


> We could probably have a standalone thread on embarrassing moments but I've never had any of those.



You will!


----------

